

Faster than native, introducing FastMail’s new mobile web interface - cylo
http://blog.fastmail.fm/2013/10/21/faster-than-native-introducing-fastmails-new-mobile-web-interface/

======
DigitalSea
On iOS in particular it has been proven when it comes to web apps, from a
performance perspective they can never truly be as fast or faster than a
native app due to the security restrictions around JIT.

I just tried it out and Fastmail have done a good job, probably as good as you
can get with a web based interface. In terms of speed, I think they are
referring to user interface response and page load times, not actually faster
than native speeds because due to limitations in regards to how pages are
loaded, although the title does seem to deliberately suggest otherwise.

I would love to see some benchmarks and tests as to how fast the new Fastmail
is though.

